# Award winner



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Gannet Man :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.thefishingshow.co.nz/video


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZPso2MAAAhTgAAQQIEUID7vnSAgACIp6mmPVGEek9TxQoABoGTIkRlWDvhn948BczylyroIqQwVhJz63dcO2qCPxdyRThQkJPso2MA=


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dan , ya gotta stop doing these sort of things , think of your hands man , you could have an accident and never play concert violin ever again :lol:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

That is sensational. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats real heli-fishing. When I did it I could never get the camera man in the water to be in the right spot ;-)


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Ah yes Breambo - the camera man is where the artistry comes into it, the whole jump out of the heli and grab the marling is actually the easy part. At least thats what I found anyway ;-)

Is well done - I think his angle of entry on the underwater shot suggests he may be diving from a little more nearby - maybe off a game boat onto a just released marlin? Thats what the eternal pessimist in me thinks anyway ;-) :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Travis , i think your absolutely right , i couldnt understand why the marlin looked so stuffed, it had nothing left in its tank.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

regardless, what a cracking clip!!!


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

beefs said:


> Ah yes Breambo - the camera man is where the artistry comes into it, the whole jump out of the heli and grab the marling is actually the easy part. At least thats what I found anyway ;-)
> 
> Is well done - I think his angle of entry on the underwater shot suggests he may be diving from a little more nearby - maybe off a game boat onto a just released marlin? Thats what the eternal pessimist in me thinks anyway ;-) :lol:


Yeah I agree.

Clever (well, not really) editing only.

Bit of fun though.


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, set up with an already caught knackered marlin surely!
There is no way a camera would be that close without spooking it unless just released.

chop


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

Ben Dark has been doing that for years
In one of his docos they catch barra from a copter on a NT cattle station


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

And to confirm that it was a just released Marlin , it has a new tag in it . Poor bugger prolly wondered what would happen to it next.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Poor bugger prolly wondered what would happen to it next.


Some bloke on a jet ski roared up and popped a hook into its mouth and took off !


----------



## easyrider (Jun 9, 2008)

I launched my yak accidentally while removing the wheels, had to run along the jetty climbed onto the rail and dived onto it; knocked me senseless and i drifted around the bay. Woke up when something nibbled on my toes.Could've been a marlin! No cameraman then either. Bugga.


----------



## Baldie (May 12, 2008)

I now know what to do with the copter sitting on the back deck!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

But he did lose his sunnies, so it wasn't all success!


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

They should try this now! :lol: :lol: :lol:






Chop


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i did the same thing towing mates around on a ski tube, lost my full unopened beer when dad cut a sharp turn unexpectedly, so i dived in, good news is i got my beer, bad news is i also lost my sunnies :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

What doesn't kill you just makes you... stranger


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

sunshiner said:


> But he did lose his sunnies, so it wasn't all success!


Yea, I spotted that too!


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Chop said:


> They should try this now! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shark produces a massive propwash!


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

Now if we could just get K1W1's to do that with mako's or great white's,as an entrance exam to Australia
how good would that be?
Well thought up and executed though.
Abner
AKA Bob


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

OMG that awesome!

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Imagine landing on the bill!
:shock:


----------

